# LG Display countersues Samsung over OLED patent infringement



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Samsung is having a lot of issues lately.. Lawsuits with Apple and now LG.. 

I guess the old saying, "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" doesn't apply here..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think Samsung were persued by Apple because they are currently outselling Apple phones at a rate of 2 to 1.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, either way, Samsung has to be careful. If they continue to have to pay big time in the courts, they will be out of business. $1billion for apple and who knows how much for LG if Samsung is found guilty..


----------

